# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  ساخت gps

## reza mortazavi

سلام
یک پروژه  دانشجوی درباره ساخت جی پی اس دارم.که فقط اطلاعات جغرافیایی شخص استفاده کننده را روی یکLCD نشان بدهد. خیلی هم حالیم نیست :اشتباه:  که چه طوری بسازم .
لطفا کمکم کنید :متفکر: 
ومرحله به مرحله راهنماییم کنید.متشکرم

----------


## Amir 2010a

واضح تر توضیح بدین
با چه زبانی قراره برنامه تون رو بنویسید 
آیا مجاز به استفاده از  SDK شرکت های سازنده نرم افزارهای موقعیت بابی هستید
و سوم اینکه  رو چه پلتفورم قراره نصب بشه

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=212942

----------


## bamdadd

برای وب و با استفاده از GWT  می تونید از gMap  استفاده کنید.

----------

